# Rupes Wool and Microfibre pads?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Ive got a LHR15 mk 2 and an ibrid and have only ever used the foam pads on them. I've now gone to order more pads and seen lots of new pads available. The wool and Microfibre pads weren't something I'd seen before for the Rupes system hence I've never really looked at them and what they do.

As far as I've seen there's very little to read up on them - I'm guessing since they're so new. My interpretation of what little I've read is that the Microfibre is for correction on hard paint types and the Wool is correction on soft paint types. Is this correct? 

I'm looking at doing a proper job on an Escort Cosworth with original factory paint. Am I right in thinking this paint will be soft and fairly sticky? If so, am I right in thinking that for minor correction that medium wool pads would be ideal for me followed by a white foam pad to finish. My current go to pad for any minor corrections is the foam yellow pad. Is it worth me changing or sticking to the yellow foam followed by the white foam? I know these things vary from car to car and user to user but I'm intrigued by the wool and Microfibre pads.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope you have insurance as well.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry you haven't had many proper replies

Just seen this myself :thumb:

The new wool pads from Rupes are very good pads and are excellent with the mark11. Now if you are just looking to do a minor correction, then my choice would be the yellow wool pad which is a medium polishing pad. This used with the yellow Rupes polish will remove swirls and depending on the paint light scratches. If you need to then step up the blue wool pad with either the green Rupes polish or the blue compound would definitely done the job:thumb: but if it's soft paint then I would stick with the yellow pad and polish. R.E.M. To do a test spot to determine where you go from then.

Them new wool pads clean up very well and last a good while so make sure you clean them well in between sets:buffer:

The MF pads can be used on any paint :thumb: it just depends on what defects you have, but I've never used the Rupes MF cutting pads before.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I hope you have insurance as well.


I'm guessing you're misunderstanding what I meant by proper job. I'm not doing a job for money, it's my car.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

chongo said:


> Sorry you haven't had many proper replies
> 
> Just seen this myself :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

The car only has light swirls induced by my Dad washing it with a contaminated wash mitt, until then it was swirl free having only ever been worked on by hand (years of hand polishing to get it to that standard). I've now had a reasonable amount of practice at machine polishing and feel competent enough to work on this car. In all honesty I'll probably stick to yellow foam pad and compound followed by white foam pad and compound. It's not really the car for me to try new things on. I have gone and bought some wool pads now so I have them available should I wish and I'll give them a go on either my or my wife's daily at some point. Thanks for the tip on cleaning them. I'm pretty fastidious about cleaning pads after learning the hard way, exploding a pad the 1st time I tried machine polishing but it's a good point to remember.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You'll probably only need the yellow pad and polish (not compound) to remove the light swirls:thumb: let us know how you got on:wave:


----------

